# Doc said I've got some good news, & some bad news...



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

When I first got sick I was loaded with fluid. Didn’t sleep a wink for 4 days and my T-shirt that fit fine before Barely covered my belly button. That’s how I knew something was wrong. Ended up in hospital and was put on lasix. Jan 19 I was 243.5. Jan 20 i was 236. I never pissed so much in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll consider myself lucky....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad to see you recovering which sounds very successful! Man I bet your mental state was like a roller coaster! Makes you really delve into life's important stuff! Now it's time to take a vacation and enjoy life a little bit. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Strange question I know but do you happen to have any root canals or extracted teeth?


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

madrina said:


> Strange question I know but do you happen to have any root canals or extracted teeth?[/QUOTE
> 
> Last tooth extraction was 50 plus years or so, but I have had an extensive amount of dental work done recently as a result of chemo. Why do you ask?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dang Joe.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Railman said:


> madrina said:
> 
> 
> > Strange question I know but do you happen to have any root canals or extracted teeth?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

So about 4 days after 1st round of chemo, I had a ruptured small intestine near my ileum (small to large intestine transition). This happened at about 3 am in the morning after a huge dinner the evening before. I spent several hours screaming at my nurse, begging for some meds for the pain. I can't even explain the level of pain I was in. She finally put me on morphine, but it didn't touch it. My next step was to scream as loud as I could that I was dying! Eventually I got someone over my attending nurse to prescribe something much more potent, & also schedule a scan. They had to call in an emergency surgery team, which was performed at about 7 am. After I said my peace & potential goodbyes with my family, I signed off on surgery & hoped for the best. The doc really scared my family, because of the high risk. Normally this type of surgery is prepped, & planned for in advance. I sorta threw him under the bus as far as liability possibilities!
Resulting surgery was successful. Basically, they had to pull my intestinal tract out of my abdomen, & put it on the table. They also had to flush out my inside to clean out as much as they could from my gut. Later on, my doc said he couldn't believe how much I had blown out in my gut. I was a mess! 
Pict is about a week or so after resulting surgery. I couldn't download without removing Stoma from belly!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Railman said:


> So about 4 days after 1st round of chemo, I had a ruptured small intestine near my ileum (small to large intestine transition). This happened at about 3 am in the morning after a huge dinner the evening before. I spent several hours screaming at my nurse, begging for some meds for the pain. I can't even explain the level of pain I was in. She finally put me on morphine, but it didn't touch it. My next step was to scream as loud as I could that I was dying! Eventually I got someone over my attending nurse to prescribe something much more potent, & also schedule a scan. They had to call in an emergency surgery team, which was performed at about 7 am. After I said my peace & potential goodbyes with my family, I signed off on surgery & hoped for the best. The doc really scared my family, because of the high risk. Normally this type of surgery is prepped, & planned for in advance. I sorta threw him under the bus as far as liability possibilities!
> 
> Resulting surgery was successful. Basically, they had to pull my intestinal tract out of my abdomen, & put it on the table. They also had to flush out my inside to clean out as much as they could from my gut. Later on, my doc said he couldn't believe how much I had blown out in my gut. I was a mess!
> 
> Pict is about a week or so after resulting surgery. I couldn't download without removing Stoma from belly!


That's beyond brutal. My friend had to have emergency surgery too, the doctor said his intestinal bleeding was so bad he could choose to die in the next 24 hours or get emergency surgery...he chose the ladder. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy smokes!


----------

